# Cal's Sports great place



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

I gave them the first order for two hk45Mags. and all was good so I again placed an order for four more and they gave the same quick service. 
Seems I had checked the 3 day UPS the first time by mistake and this time picked the standard Ground service. Crazy thing both were here in three days.
Anyway Cal's has the best prices on the HK Mags.I really looked on the Net. and could not find anyone even close to their prices.:smt023 
Thank's Shipwreck for the heads up about Cal's

http://www.calssportingarmory.com/hkmagazines_45acp.htm


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Great - There is a vendor review section - Might wanna post that there too - I posted a thread there a while back. I've ordered HK mags 2x and have been happy w/ them.

Glad it worked out!


----------

